# Dick’s will remove hunting rifles from 125 stores



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/dicks-will-remove-hunting-rifles-from-125-stores-170829124.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I did not know they were still in business


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

They are really trying to go out of business are they not?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I think they should remove "Sporting Goods" from their signs and the 's off of "Dick's"


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I went in to one of their stores after it just opened for business several years ago before they started their anti gun stuff. To be honest I was not impressed with their selection of items or their prices. I have never been back.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

They can go bye-bye as far as I'm concerned. I know one thing that is a sure bet; "Ol' MO won't ever grace their doorway with his presence"!!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I refuse to go in their stores until they stop selling those evil black drivers that assault defenseless golf balls.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We have a Dicks Sporting Goods store in our area. It's been here for a few years. I think I've been in it once. My wife was looking for a gift for our grand-son. I forgot what she ended up buying. 

I haven't been in it since. For the most part, I forget that it's even there.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

A Gander Outdoor's, Cabela;s, and a Fleet Farm have all but killed the Dick's here. With all the Hunter's and Shooter's here their anti-gun stance turned off too many people.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Dick’s has good prices on sporting equipment,, home gyms, stationary bikes etc... I have always viewed them as a sporting goods store,,,not a ‘gun shop’....Most people don’t realize that the ‘gun department’ in these places is not a great profit center to begin with,,, They need specially trained staff to stay within the law,,,,those aren’t cheap,, and need them for many hours.

I bet many of you are in love with Walmart, where the gun department is shut down after a certain time,, or it may take a long time, as much as an hour to get a person to handle a gun sale. I never see the negative comments about Walmart like are here about Dick’s.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I dont buy guns from walmart, better known as wally world in my area. I buy groceries and other needed essentials from there though. I also will not buy guns from a place called dick's. I buy my guns from reputable firearms dealers either online or in person. dick's is not reputable in my opinion.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We patronize Walmart quite a bit. I have purchased some long guns from them, but that was a long while ago, when they had a great sale on Ruger 10/22's. 

I bought four of the SS models. All had the laminated multi-colored stocks. The last time I bought any ammo there, was when .22LR was $4.99 a brick. 

I suppose I couldn't care any less, if a chain store sells firearms or not.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I cant remember the last time I ever bought ammo from wally world. It may have been years ago. I buy bulk ammo online because I get a better deal on it even with shipping and no taxes. The last time I bought ammo from a chain store was from academy sports. A box of .410 3" #6 shotshells.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

For big box or chain stores people can always go to Sportsman's Warehouse. I believe they're in 23 states.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Dick's has good prices on sporting equipment,, home gyms, stationary bikes etc... I have always viewed them as a sporting goods store,,,not a 'gun shop'....Most people don't realize that the 'gun department' in these places is not a great profit center to begin with,,, They need specially trained staff to stay within the law,,,,those aren't cheap,, and need them for many hours.
> 
> I bet many of you are in love with Walmart, where the gun department is shut down after a certain time,, or it may take a long time, as much as an hour to get a person to handle a gun sale. I never see the negative comments about Walmart like are here about Dick's.


I buy all of my guns at our local gun store (LGS) instead of any big box stores. There's two in my area in particular that I like and one that treats you like a criminal. It's not just me saying that, others have as well about that one store. I don't know how they stay in business? I only bought one gun from them as they had what I wanted in stock.

Sometimes I'll go to Sportsman's Warehouse for ammo if my LGS doesn't have what I'm looking for. Staff at their gun department seem to be pretty knowledgeable at the store in my area. But I still prefer the "mom and pop" stores for most of my firearms needs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I think they should remove "Sporting Goods" from their signs and the 's off of "Dick's"


No. Just the apostrophe.
That'd make it "Dicks," a simple plural, which is what they seem to want to be.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve your right they just want to be simple dicks


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

their loss. I support my LGS!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I think they should remove "Sporting Goods" from their signs and the 's off of "Dick's"


 the name describes either or all of these;

their customers

their workers

their owners


----------

